# What's a typical morning at anchorage like?



## cbtucker (Jun 21, 2011)

For us dirt-dwellers wanting to live vicariously through you all until we can make the break; what does a typical morning at anchorage consist of for you?
Ok - so maybe there isn't a typical day, but we'll just take today then. What did you do this morning? Chores? A nice leisurely breakfast, some snorkeling, exploring? 

Thanks and good sailing to you and yours!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

First thing we do each morning is to look out the porthole and see if we're in the same place we were the night before, then put on the coffee, row the dog ashore to water the brush, come back eat breakfast, wash up the breakfast dishes and then it's chores and/or play. We both really like snorkeling if we're where the water is warm, otherwise it's hiking, reading books or other things that we also like to do when we're back home on a weekend.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Coffee, a crossword on deck as the sun warms the bay, eventually some breakfast and we face the day....


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

First, like Erps, I'll check our position along with any other boats anchored near us, then it's the coffee ritual until the dog can't/won't be ignored any longer. Row to shore and a little exploring while he does his business, maybe a bit of exploring along the shore on the way back to the boat and then it's either time to weigh anchor if we are moving or if not, decide on the days activities. Generally, waking up in a nice secure anchorage is one of my all time favorite things.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

jrd22 said:


> First, like Erps, I'll check our position along with any other boats anchored near us, then it's the coffee ritual until the dog can't/won't be ignored any longer. Row to shore and a little exploring while he does his business, maybe a bit of exploring along the shore on the way back to the boat and then it's either time to weigh anchor if we are moving or if not, decide on the days activities. Generally, waking up in a nice secure anchorage is one of my all time favorite things.


Ditto, minus the coffee(we are not coffee drinkers). Instead of making coffee, we make whoopee  Saves water and gas!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

The part I can never get over is the feeling of looking through the portlights and not seeing a dock on either side.

Then it's time to fill the cabin with the smell of bacon and eggs frying, which my crew depends in place of an alarm clock.

The magic lasts until I go and sit on a dewy cockpit bench and switch to another spot only to remember that _everything_ is dewy.


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

This time of year includes daily weather checks. Watching out for that next big storm coming over the horizon...Planning future maintenance,including that long postponned varnish project. wonder about the rigging and when to schedule that major replacement task. Then over the side to clean the bottom yet again. Mentally check the diesel level, and the water tanks, and plan a run to empty the holding tank. Plan on when to run the water maker today. Listen to the chatter on the local net. Listen to Chris Parker. Ponder about the latest electrical problem and when to do the next haul out and where. Clean up the interior after breakfast. Plan a run to the nearest West Marine or independent boat store. Go pay the mooring fees. Drop the mooring line or raise the anchor and go some where. Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

On the Great Lakes, (I see you are from Ohio) it is pretty much the same. However, depending on where you are usually no snokeling.
Our mornings are for relaxing and enjoying a nice cup of coffee in the cockpit and of course my favorite Julie's Famous Fried Egg-n-Cheese Sandwich.
Than we simply enjoy the view.
After we are done relaxing, it is time to decide if we are going to haul the anchor, stay put for a day, or which stop to make our next destination of the day.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

We are not cruising yet but we are living aboard in a marina. Still, I wake up, sit up in the bed, look out through the port light and I smile and try to remember what I did in my life to be so lucky. Just seeing the sea unobstructed is enough to make me feel good.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

EscapadeCaliber40LRC said:


> This time of year includes daily weather checks. Watching out for that next big storm coming over the horizon...Planning future maintenance,including that long postponned varnish project. wonder about the rigging and when to schedule that major replacement task. Then over the side to clean the bottom yet again. Mentally check the diesel level, and the water tanks, and plan a run to empty the holding tank. Plan on when to run the water maker today. Listen to the chatter on the local net. Listen to Chris Parker. Ponder about the latest electrical problem and when to do the next haul out and where. Clean up the interior after breakfast. Plan a run to the nearest West Marine or independent boat store. Go pay the mooring fees. Drop the mooring line or raise the anchor and go some where. Maybe or maybe not.


The zen of cruising. No specific plan.


----------



## cbtucker (Jun 21, 2011)

Those are all great replies! Especially treilly's - way to save the resources!  Now I'm not sure I wanted to ask the question - it's made me envious of all of you that are living the life already. But it gives me something to look forward to!

Sailorjtk1 - do you anchor a lot in Lake Erie or are you mostly marina-bound? Are there lots of places to drop anchor and enjoy a quiet place ? I've wondered if there were many liveaboards up there. Relatively close to my hometown.

THanks all for the responses - as always, they are much appreciated!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm an earlier riser than the Wombet so while she snoozes I check all is well while the kettle boils and the tea brews. 

Cup of tea and something snackish in the cockpit. Hopefully a crossword. 

My favourite time of day. Listening and watching while the world around me wakes up. BLiss.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> I'm an earlier riser than the Wombet so while she snoozes I check all is well while the kettle boils and the tea brews.
> 
> Cup of tea and something snackish in the cockpit. Hopefully a crossword.
> 
> My favourite time of day. Listening and watching while the world around me wakes up. BLiss.


A cup o tea?? A coffee connoisseur like yourself wakes up with a cuppa tea???

So... should we ever cruise together it'll be crosswords at dawn then!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> A cup o tea?? A coffee connoisseur like yourself wakes up with a cuppa tea???
> 
> So... should we ever cruise together it'll be crosswords at dawn then!


Always cup of tea first thing. Coffee with breakfast. I'm probably fussier about my tea than my coffee and that's saying something.  Pot preferably, nice and strong, heat pot before adding the tea, allow to brew for between 3 and 4 minutes, pour into warmed cup, while stirring add a dash of milk. mmmmm ..

Re Crosswords .... cryptic ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Re Crosswords .... cryptic ?


..can do!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster said:


> ..can do!


My morning is just not complete without a cryptic. The main reason I'll be demanding internet access on board will be to download crosswords.

Favourites ?

Sydney Morning Herald - varying degrees of difficulty. OK not great.

Guardian - fiendish at times.

Times - also fiendish but being the redragger that I am I prefer the Guardian.

(oh goody, bloody moderators. Figure they can hijack a thread cos they are above reproach. )

mea culpa


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> (oh goody, bloody moderators. Figure they can hijack a thread cos they are above reproach. )
> 
> mea culpa


mea tooa... back to the regular programming...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Mostly, as a cruiser, I do whatever I feel like doing. Beyond a few cups of tea, everything else is optional.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Wake up a little. Cuddle SWMBO if aboard.

Swim around the boat which wakes me up a little more. 

If I am in one of my favourite anchorages there is a baguette/croisant/petit pain au chocolat delivery service. 

While sitting in the cockpit consume same with 2 large mugs of fresh filter coffee. Second cup of which renders me fully awake able to face the day and fit for human consumption. All this is done while watching the activities of charter boat operators for light entertainment. 

Check the NOAA hurricane pages just in case the Cape Verde hurricane factory is busy.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TQA said:


> Wake up a little. Cuddle SWMBO if aboard.
> 
> Swim around the boat which wakes me up a little more.
> 
> ...


Now you're making me nostalgic for our Caribbean wake-ups...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

The day starts with making love to my beautiful Thai girfriend, every morning. Then I jump overboard for a swim and snorkel. Then it's back on board for a quick rinse. By then my coffee is ready. Some fresh mango, papaya and home baked bread rounds out breakfast. We attend to some boat chores and then read or nap until lunchtime. We usually have a line out, so it's grilled fish for lunch. Life is good on the water!


----------



## cbtucker (Jun 21, 2011)

gotta say - that last post doesn't sound bad!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

it usually starts with coffee in the cockpit, just us, enjoying our quiet time together. If we're lucky it will look something like this:


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> The day starts with making love to my beautiful Thai girfriend, every morning. Then I jump overboard for a swim and snorkel. Then it's back on board for a quick rinse. By then my coffee is ready. Some fresh mango, papaya and home baked bread rounds out breakfast. We attend to some boat chores and then read or nap until lunchtime. We usually have a line out, so it's grilled fish for lunch. Life is good on the water!


You know what they say.

No pictures it didn't happen


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wingnwing.... fixed the picture for you... great shot, btw.

(copy and paste the "IMG CODE" link in photobucket for instant gratification!)


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Faster said:


> Wingnwing.... fixed the picture for you... great shot, btw.
> 
> (copy and paste the "IMG CODE" link in photobucket for instant gratification!)


Thanx Faster - I was just using the link; I'll try to remember IMG CODE for next time. Sorry, this thread just begged for photos.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

treilley said:


> we make whoopee


I think the young people don't use this word anytime. They use the more erotic and direct approach in words


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmm,

There are two groups here.

One group makes whoopee. The other makes coffee/tea. What's up with that?


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Maybe go for a walk
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/June2ndhalf030-1.jpg
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P5290036.jpg
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/June2ndhalf017.jpg
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P7050008.jpg

or a wash,
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P8170014.jpg

sometimes its a bit cold
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/May034.jpg
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P7310003.jpg

or catch up with some gossip/news
http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/HFFrequencies063-1.jpg


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

erps said:


> Hmm,
> 
> There are two groups here.
> 
> One group makes whoopee. The other makes coffee/tea. What's up with that?


You think maybe age has something to do with it ?

Hey StAnna ... hows it going ?

ps - very nice pics StAnna ...


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Sunrise 


"watchin the ships roll in"


or just sit around and wait for breaky



Actually, I get up, make a cuppa and deliver it to the other half whilst she snoozes. I chat to my mates on the HF and then listen to 'Robbie the Robot' deliver the weather and reports. Then its something to eat and plan what to do next.

Andy, doin fine, but miss the life. Another 2 years and we are off again!

How bout you guys.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

erps said:


> Hmm,
> 
> There are two groups here.
> 
> One group makes whoopee. The other makes coffee/tea. What's up with that?


One group has sex in the morning. The other group has sex anytime.:laugher


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

A typical morning can be many different things. It depends on your location. Right now I usually get up as dawn starts. So I am watching the sky change colors over the beautiful skyline of Panama City Panama.

A typical morning for me at sea is usually taking watch before dawn, so I can watch the sky change colors once again over an empty horizon. While at anchor while cruising it's admiring the changes we make every couple of days on the average, so the scenery is constantly different, but I am still awake to watch the sky change colors.

My marina life has been while working, and not working at all, except for on the boat. Once again I am up to watch the sky change colors. The great thing is the sky is never the same. Oh yes, similiar at times, but never the same. I never tire of the scenery from the boat.

Last year I had to return to the states over my health. I stayed at a friends house. When I would wake in the morning there was an apple tree outside the window. It took me a couple of weeks to get use to seeing that tree:laugher............*i2f*


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

We love mornings on the hook. For me, it means getting up with the sun; carefully climb out of the vberth without disturbing the Admiral, as she will be asleep for at least another hour or two; look out the port to see if we are still in the same place; hit the head; grab something cold from the reefer; put cushions back in the cockpit (they were taken in the night before to avoid dew); grab handheld vhf and a snack; out to the cockpit; listen to radio for the weather while consuming snack and cold drink; then, just sit back and watch all the osprey and balk eagles until the bass fishing boats arrive. Next, contemplate boat projects, followed by rationalization to put them off until fall since all the important safety and mechanical projects were done in spring - cosmetic projects cannot impinge on boating season. Once the Admiral is up, time for coffee and breakfast. Then, back to watching osprey and bald eagles some more. Next, then start thinking about a swim and lunch. Hmm, I'm off tomorrow and was contemplating whether to drive to the boat tonight or tomorrow AM, I think I just answered my question.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> One group has sex in the morning. The other group has sex anytime.:laugher


I think there is a 3rd group: Has sex any time, any place, and talk about it & be proud.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

St Anna said:


>


Coool......... I didn't know the ship in Oz can walk on land. I bet the highway system is far better the autobahn :laugher


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

St Anna said:


> S
> or just sit around and wait for breaky
> 
> 
> ...


Well we've got the new boat, now working on closing down the business.

Hey, whats that '????stream' thingy behind the worlds cutest cat ?


----------



## cbtucker (Jun 21, 2011)

St Anna - those are great pics! Makes me wanna go now!

And I just love hearing and seeing all these stories about their mornings! I'm both glad, and sorry I started this post! Envy isn't an attractive thing!


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

tdw said:


> Well we've got the new boat, now working on closing down the business.
> 
> Hey, whats that '????stream' thingy behind the worlds cutest cat ?


Hey *Andy*,
SODA STREAM - makes any softdrink - so just carry water (or make it with your CITOR desalinator)

Tastes as good as any bought softdrink and no waste of space with fizzy drinks/cans etc.

As for the cat, well she has been told enough times how cute she is, try living with her (I am only referring to the feline!) Just look at her eyes - that says it all. At a full moon or bad weather on the way, she is pure evil.(again I am only referring to the feline!)

No wonder you like her, she's grey, furry and big!

*Rockdawg*, there is the Burnett river where the small steamer is heading for the sugar wharfs.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Soda streams are pretty nifty, though they overprice the carbon dioxide refills. Don't bother with their (similarly overpriced) flavour syrups as cordials & nectars work just as well.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Mornings are the best. Watching the sunrise with a coffee in hand, the lake usually motionless, sweet smell in the air, small breeze and abolutley quiet. Love my mornings on the boat.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Wake up, check e-mail, start coffee while listening to the Waterway Radio Net, take coffee to GF who starts slower than I do, breaky in the cockpit together.

Good stuff.


----------



## SusanBob (Apr 29, 2011)

We are heading from Minnesota to the gulf in our sailboat. We dock at marina's but we have often anchored out, too. (saves money) A typical "anchor out" morning is pretty SLOW. We might sleep until 8:30 because it is soooo quite. Then like the other dog owners have mentioned, take the 8 lber to shore for her morning duty. For 5 nights we anchored in an old abandoned sandpit, recommended by the locals. It was so cool because 3' from shore it immediately dropped 6' deep. So although we have a 3.5' draft we were only 3' from shore. So sit out on the deck with coffee, grill up some eggs & bacon or have a breakfast bar and then dinghy around to see what we can see. Sometimes it's head to the nearest town (within a mile) and walk around, or find a good fishing spot. Although it's hard to remember what we do everyday, the hours fly by & before we know it, it's 10:00p.m. Bob & Susie's Big Adventure


----------



## cbtucker (Jun 21, 2011)

Once again, another great response from the community. Since I cannot be on the water just yet, I love hearing about the life liveaboards lead. Thank you all for humoring the dirt-dweller! The responses (even about the difficulties) all make me want to hurry up the plan!


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Typically up just about sunrise while the admiral sleeps in a bit. Check boat position, brew coffee and watch the sun come up from the cockpit. This has become such a routine that I keep a hand towel at the ready to wipe the dew from the cushions. When the admiral is up it is more coffee and breakfast on. Nothing quite like bacon and eggs while in a secluded anchorage to start a day right. No e-mail, phone calls, or office to worry about. Cup-a-joe and often playful dolphins are great sunrise company.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Sunrise anchored out......
















.....often comes in red, white and blue. 
Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Spyder (Mar 24, 2011)

All the above at various times, plus another two (offhand)
!. If we need to boogie to get somewhere with the tide we have a "zero dark :30 wakeup". It might not sound like fun to a non sailor, but it really is. We do this to go somewhere more appealing according to our mood (We call it our "Whim of Iron"). I wake in the dark start the engine, and weigh anchor. 
This is Emily's alarm clock. After a while I smell "coffee and eggs" in the cockpit. Meanwhile I'm following a parade of commercial fishing boat lights, nuns, and cans into the dawn. It's a quiet, very relaxed parade as we separate into open ocean.

2. This other morning we wake in daylight, look at each other, and I say "Want to go anywhere?" When Emily's response is "No." We start to yawn when it's convenient.

Cheers,
Dick


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Moving off pre daybreak is one of life's pleasures. We'll sometimes go out Friday evening , sleep on board then head off down harbour while the world wakes up up around us. Absolutely splendid. 

... and a bacon sarny to warm ones cockles ...


----------

